# Probleme mit FTP-Server



## triX (10. März 2004)

HI Leute,

ich habe mir mit Serv-U einen eigenen Home-FTP-Server eingerichtet.

Mein Problem ist folgendes:

Wenn ich mich mit SmartFTP einlogge und eine Datei direkt am Server Ausführe (Execute), und es handelt sich um eine EXE Datei kriege ich meistens eine Fehlermeldung. Anscheinend werden bei Exe Dateien nicht alle Daten "mitgestartet".

Und über die Dos Eingabeaufforderung kriege will ich es auch schaffen eine Datei auszuführen, aber da will der Befehl "RETR" + Datei nicht so ganz klappen.

Bitte helft mir weiter


----------



## Norbert Eder (10. März 2004)

Viele "EXE"-Dateien, also Anwendungen, haben die Angewohnheit, dass sie mittels eines Setups installiert werden müssen. Dadurch werden natürlich einige andere Dateien auch noch installiert. Daher wird es nicht funktionieren, alleine die EXE auszuführen. Solltest am anderen Rechner installieren, wenn Du sie benötigst. Ausserdem ist FTP dafür nicht gedacht, da solltest dann eher über Shares arbeiten, hättest aber das gleiche Problem.

Nitro


----------



## triX (12. März 2004)

gibt es keine Möglickheit vom CLIENT aus, eine Datei auf dem SERVER zu starten, die sich auch beim SERVER befindet?


----------



## Plo (12. März 2004)

*brauchst ein Fernwartungs Programm*

Das geht über ein Fernwartungsprogramm. z.B.: PCanywhere.

Gibt aber auch Windowsboardmittel bzw. Freewareprogramme.

Thomas


----------

